# Carbon Farming



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From Ag.com

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/news/crops/carbon-farming-may-figure-in-climate_2-ar51554


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

There was a time in this portion of the state they were going to start a program with insenitive and actually paying for carbon credits. Those farming with long-term notill and cover crops would have been at an advantage for this program. Unfortunately there were a couple of BTOs still strong on major tillage who could not stand to see a program implemented that they could not cash in on. Since that time I believe just about everybody in this area as going to notill in some shape or form.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

endrow said:


> Since that time I believe just about everybody in this area as going to notill in some shape or form.


Sounds like the EPA is about to make a stance on glyphosate as hazardous......if they do so, that will be the end of no-till farming as we presently know it unless Congress halts their methods.

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

My wife and I recently traveled south made a pit stop where we got gas it was a next to a huge grocery store and we ventured into it and I was surprised off to the side where the exit it was they had some home and garden supplies and with it was two and a half gallon jugs of roundup PowerMax go figure the exact same jug that you would load a spray rig with in grocery store. I am old and this is the first time in my living life I ever saw the exact product that I would put in my spray rig in a grocery store.....
... I think what EPA's about to do with round up from what I'm told is probably make it a restricted use chemical. I'm guessing that would be the same as like a atrazine or Gramoxone or many of the other products I use on the farm. If that's the case you will have to be a certified applicator to purchase it and apply it and you will be required by law to keep detailed application records of how you use the product. I have had an applicators license for 40 years


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Vol said:


> Sounds like the EPA is about to make a stance on glyphosate as hazardous......if they do so, that will be the end of no-till farming as we presently know it unless Congress halts their methods.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Will not affect no till at all, only use glyphosate for grass control anyway, doesn't kill broad leaves anymore. Lots of other stuff will kill grass.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

endrow said:


> ... I think what EPA's about to do with round up from what I'm told is probably make it a restricted use chemical. I'm guessing that would be the same as like a atrazine or Gramoxone or many of the other products I use on the farm. If that's the case you will have to be a certified applicator to purchase it and apply it and you will be required by law to keep detailed application records of how you use the product. I have had an applicators license for 40 years


Always struck me as weird as you can buy roundup practically anywhere, TSC, Walmart, Meijer's , etc.


----------

